# Another team to ride De Rosa bikes!!!



## flateric (Jul 1, 2003)

Team LPR with Di Luca and Savoldelli have just signed a deal to ride De Rosa's next season. They'll be riding the new King 3 along with the Idol. Acqua & Sapone will also continue using De Rosa's.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

just as long as it's not the Tango...... what were they thinking?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

very cool. Always love DeRosas. they're the epitome of class


----------



## joeinstructor (Dec 6, 2007)

*De Rosa Question*

Can you tell me which DeRosa that has a wheel for the O and not a Heart in the logo's and frame?


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

I've seen that type of decal before; I think it might be a totally different manufacturer(!).

If you're curious, take some pictures and send them to the e-mail at derosanews.net, you'll get the DeRosa family's opinion.


----------



## joeinstructor (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

That'll be the Rouke frames...the O in Rouke has a red dot in the middle, suspiously like the Heart in our beloved De Rosa's O. If you live in the UK and can pick up a copy of Cycling Weekly this wk/ending 7/03, there's Rouke bike in that being tested with some others...


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

OOPS! Got that wrong as I've recently discovered that there is indeed another bike 'maker' that uses the name DE ROSA on their frames. Look up www.derosabike.it! Buggers....


----------

